# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Lexapro

## Mir

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jarenlang heb ik serocat (paraxotine) gebruikt. Uiteindelijk 40 mg. Toen het heel lang goed ging heb ik het afgebouwd naar 20 mg. Helaas is mijn broer toen wekenlang zoek geweest en bleek zelfmoord gepleegd te hebben. Uiteindelijk heb ik toch gekozen weer aan de medicatie te gaan. (die 20 mg deden niet veel meer). Ik heb afgebouwd , 1 week 10 mg en daarna om de dag 10 mg. Jeetje, cold turkey..nooit meer zo. Als ondersteuning seroquel maar die slik ik ook nooit meer.
Inmiddels is overleg met psyciater geen medicijnvrije week, maar de ze week gestart met 5 mg lexapro.
Ik neem deze in de ochtend, omdat ik dat met seroxat ook deed.Ik wilde een nieuw medicijn omdat mijn ervaring met seroxat was dat ik dan boven de 40 mg zou komen zitten, en dat wilde ik niet.
Graag ervaringen, bijwerkingen en hoe lang...

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mir,

Heb je in andere topics gelezen hoe anderen zijn overgestapt/zijn afgekickt? Er zijn al aardig wat posts over geplaatst en ieder mens reageert weer anders. 
Hoe ervaar jij het tot nu toe? Veel succes!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## hedgehog

Ik heb zelf ook Lexapro, nu zo'n anderhalf jaar. Slik 20 mg. Ik merkte zelf eigenlijk vooral op sociaal gebied verschil. Ik was namelijk erg sociaal angstig, etc.. En dat is echt enorm vooruit gegaan nadat ik Lexapro ging gebruiken. Alsof dat net het steuntje was die ik nodig had. Hoewel ik daarnaast ook ergens opgenomen was. Dus ik kan niet zeggen dat echt álles door dat medicijn komt. Hoewel ik wel vind dat, dat een grote rol heeft meegespeeld. 

Verder op gevoelsgebied heb ik niet veel verandering gemerkt eigenlijk. Of ik weet al niet meer beter. Maar eigenlijk heb ik daar nooit echt heel veel in zien veranderen. Zou ook niet weten of de klachten erger worden als ik het niet meer gebruik.
Bijwerkingen heb ik hier niet zoveel van. Alleen moeheid, maar niet extreem. Ik was altijd van mezelf al ontzettend moe en zo, dus ook daarvan durf ik niet te zeggen dat het grotendeels af zou hangen van het medicijn. 

Heb verder als ondersteuning Seroquel, maar daar word ik echt een zombie van. Daarom gebruik ik het ook niet vaak. (Heb daarover een regeling afgesproken met mn psychiater). 
Ik heb verder nog geen andere medicijnen gehad, dus kan ook niet iets vergelijken. Ik durf ook niet zo goed over te stappen.... Want je weet niet wat je ervoor terug krijgt.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey hedgehog,

Dat jij je beter voelt zal wel een combi van de Lexapro en de opname zijn geweest...
Fijn dat je geen nare bijwerkingen hebt ervaren en dat je je een stuk prettiger voelt  :Big Grin: 
In overleg met je psychiater kan je altijd afbouwen als je er klaar voor bent, maar belangrijk is dan wel dat je de oorzaak/reden van je angst hebt aangepakt of in elk geval hebt geleerd ermee om te gaan en je je verder ook goed voelt... 
Als deze AD voor jou goed werkt en goed blijft werken en je psych niet vind dat je iets anders moet nemen, dan zou ik deze AD gewoon blijven gebruiken  :Smile: 
Wel goed dat je hier jou ervaring neerzet! 
Ik hoop dat het verder goed met je gaat en blijft gaan!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Mir

inmiddels 20 mg, maar na enkele nare gebeurtenissen is dit onvoldoende en stap ik volgende week over op Nortrilen.
Bedankt voor alle reacties
Miriam

----------


## yingyang

hallo allemaal,
ik ben sinds gisteren overgestapt van Venlafaxine(effexor) naar Lexapro, start met 5mg
Die eerste had ik via de huisarts, maar werkte niet voldoende en had wel erg veel bijwerkingen. Via ha en psychotherapeut doorgestuurd naar psychiater ivm goede medicatieinstelling en diagnose. Conclusie was een heftige depressie.De Venlafaxine had ook nooit kunnen werken zei de psych. omdat ik dan minimaal op 375mg zou moeten zitten. Mijn psych. zijn eerste keus voor mij is Lexapro(3xzo duur) en hij zei echt een heel goede AD. Maar ja de tijd zal het leren of het inderdaad voldoende is voor mij.
Hoe gaat het verder met jullie gebruik en ervaringen met Lexapro?
OP dit moment ben ik erg duizelig, maar ik gebruikte ook oxazepam en moet daar mee stoppen ivm kans op verslaving. Hiervoor in plaats mag ik een temazepam 5 dagen voor het slapen nemen, daarna stoppen en alleen zo nodig. Nou vannacht was ik al om vier uur wakker , heb niet meer kunnen slapen, zo onrustig en versnelde hartslag.
Ben erg benieuwd hoe het gaat werken.
Ben al van mijn werk thuis sinds november 2009 en duurt nog wel even. In het begin voelde ik me heel erg schuldig, nu kan het me niet meer zo schelen; wat ook niet goed is. Maar ja eerst zelf op de rails he
groetjes, ben benieuwd naar jullie ervaringen

----------


## sietske763

hay,
ik heb geen ervaring met jouw overstap....
wat ik ook lees is dat je moet stoppen met de oxazepam...
we hebben hier een topic stoppen met slaap/kalmeringsmiddelen..
daar wordt gestopt en elkaar steunen waar mogelijk is,
zelf ben ik ook bezig met stoppen....
probeer aub op tijd te stoppen, dan valt het nog een beetje mee,
heb zelf 18 jaar aan die rotmed. gezeten....
is zo erg dat het zelfs psychisch is geworden...
en het is echt de oplossing niet...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik neem al jaren Lexapro (Sipralexa) ... 10mg.
Ben er erg goed mee en heb er weinig tot géén bijwerkingen van gehad!
Het is ook één van de nieuwste AD's ... wss daardoor zo'n goed effect en zo weinig bijwerkingen!

Succes en sterkte ermee!

----------


## yingyang

Dank voor jullie reacties, ik heb de oxazepam 25/30 mg voor het slapen in zeg maar 4 weken opgebouwd totdat ik nu bij de psych. kwam en hij me zei hiermee te moeten stoppen. Dan doe ik dat maar braaf.Dus zo lang heb ik ze gelukkig nog niet.
Nou wat een dag vandaag, waar het ook aan ligt(stop Venlafaxine, stop oxazepam, start Lexapro) Rond het middaguur was ik doodmoe van die versnelde hartslag en opgejaagdheid,duizeligheid, hypergevoel, dat ik ben gaan liggen op bed. Alles donker gemaakt en proberen te slapen. De hartslag voelde ik letterlijk in mijn oren op mijn kussen, daarnaast een zoemgeluid, zoals je van feestjes af kunt komen waar harde muziek gedraaid is, weet niet of iemand dat herkent. Na bijna 2 uur sliep ik eindelijk, vantevoren steeds bijna in de verleiding oxazepam te gaan halen, maar moest er mijn bed voor uit, ze lagen beneden. Dat laat ik dus zo, anders had ik er zeker weten een paar genomen!!
dadelijk mijn 2e Lexapro(5mg) en temazepam 20mg innemen en maar weer proberen te slapen.
Joh ik wist niet hoe heftig deze medicatie kon zijn. Je leest van alles maar je denkt och ik heb genoeg meegemaakt, het zal wel meevallen.
Maar er gebeurt letterlijk iets in je hoofd wat je zo echt merkt en wel wat eng vind maar ja, ik moet geloven waar ik mee bezig ben anders schiet het helemaal niet op.Goed te horen Agnes dat je er zoveel profijt van hebt. Ik hoop het ook zo, maar er spelen bij mij best heftige dingen waardoor ik wel stress blijf houden, dus ben benieuwd hoe het allemaal gaat.
Ben blij met deze site, je kunt je verhaal en ervaringen delen, wat het allemaal herkenbaar maakt voor elkaar en merkt dat je niet alleen met die sores zit.
Dank voor het meepraten en denken!

----------


## Agnes574

Onthoud goed dat bij aanvang van het nemen van een nieuwe AD je klachten eerst erger kunnen worden!!

De reacties die jij hebt kunnen ook het gevolg zijn van de combinatie medicatie die je nu neemt ...

Hou vol YingYang!!
Sterkte en liefs, Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Tip;  :Big Grin: 

De prijs van de Lexapro/Sipralexa kun je 'drukken' door aan je arts te vragen om grote dozen voor te schrijven ipv de normale  :Wink: .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Miriam,
Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je?
Hoe is de overstap naar Nortrilen gegaan?

@ Yingyang,
Veel succes met stoppen met Venlafaxine en oxazepam en het starten met Exefor!
Vervelend dat je nu zoveel last hebt van bijwerkingen, ik hoop voor je dat dat snel overgaat! 
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## yingyang

hallo,
hier nog eens berichtje van mij.
Ben inmiddels weer bij de psychiater geweest en ben ook moeten stoppen met Temazepam omdat ik niet zonder kon na die 5 dagen.
Vervolgens seroquel 26mg voor het slapen gaan gekregen wat eigenlijk een antipsychoticum is, maar in deze lage dosering als slaapmedicatie voorgeschreven wordt. Ik vond het wel eng te horen, ik ben nl totaal niet psychotisch of zo,maar hij heeft me weten te overtuigen dat dit een goede slaapmedicatie is. De 1e dag na inname was ik de daarop volgende dag de hele dag suf en zou ieder moment om kunnen vallen van de slaap.
De 2e dag had ik de hele dag hoofdpijn, de 3e dag, dat is vandaag is het redelijk goed gegaan de hele dag. Dus ben benieuwd, wie weet wordt het nog wel eens wat...
de Lexapro is qua bijwerkingen volgens mij een stuk minder en dat afkicken van oxazepam en stoppen met Venlafaxine heb ik inderdaad volgens mij in een paar dagen voor mijn kiezen gehad, maar nu gaat het dan ook redelijk. (wat ik lees 18 jaar oxazepam gebruikt????!!! pfff dat lijkt me wel zwaar dat afkicken daarvan, je hele lijf is hier op ingesteld al jarenlang, raar dat je dat zo lang moacht gebruiken van je huisarts of hulpverlener!!!)Ik merk alleen nog geen positieve werking van de medicatie, zie overal nog steeds zwaar tegenop, en kan me nog ontzettend zenuwachtig maken voordat ik ergens heen moet. Maar de tijd zal het leren...ik hoop het zo dat ik dit allemaal niet voor niets slik..
Een beetje dizzy ben ik nog wel en heb die brok in mijn keel steeds. Soms heb ik het gevoel in mijn maag of er iets niet goed zit daar , misschien is het wel inbeelding.
Nou lotgenootjes, heel veel sterkte jullie allemaal
groetjes Yingyang

----------


## sietske763

hallo allemaal,
mijn ervaring met lexapro, is dat mijn zoon(20jr)dit een tijdje geslikt heeft.
s,morgens 10 mg, 
hij heeft dit gekregen voor schoolangst(doordat hij stottert en dan zijn presentaties uit den boze)het heeft bij hem totaal niets gedaan, zelfs geen bijwerkingen.
het enige wat hij merkte was erg slecht slapen.
hij heeft nu wat anders en dat gaat wat beter.

----------


## Mir

Het gaat goed met me. Ik slik in de ochtend 2 keer 50 mg. Het enige waar ik veel last van heb is een droge mond. De kauwgom is niet aan te slepen. :Wink: Maar ik merk dat het me goed doet en op de goede weg ben. Met dat grauwe weer heb ik nog wel de lichtlamp erbij gebruikt.
Miriam

----------


## Mir

Ik slik dus nu Nortrilen
Miriam

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Yingyang,
Heb je veel last (gehad) van de bijwerkingen en/of heb je al het idee dat de seroquel en lexapro goed voor je werken?
Ik hoop voor je dat de neveneffecten (dufheid, hoofdpijn etc) zijn afgenomen of dat je die niet meer hebt en dat het beter met je gaat!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

@ Bar,
He jammer dat lexapro niks uithaalde voor je zoon. 
Heeft hij met het andere middel minder schoolangst? Ik hoop dat het goed met hem komt!

@ Mir,
Fijn dat het beter met je gaat!
Hopelijk heb je snel minder last van een droge mond en blijft het zonnig zodat de lichtlamp naar zolder kan  :Wink:

----------


## yingyang

hallo Luuss, 
vrijdag weer bij de psychiater geweest, moet nu de lexapro met 5mg verhogen(=15mg) en seroquel van 25 naar 50 mg. Dit omdat ik niet meer goed in kan slapen, wat op het begin wel gewoon lukte. De bijwerkingen zijn echt een stuk minder geworden, brok in de keel wel aanwezig maar minder, nu na het ophogen wel weer hoofdpijnen heftig transpireren. En oorsuizen vooral als ik net in bed lig; hopelijk is dat maar een paar daagjes.
Af en toe heb ik er dagen bij dat ik meer energie ga krijgen, maar kan er nog niet van op aan zeg maar. Het kan nog snel omslaan,zo voelt het. Toch vandaag voor het eerst een taart gebakken na maanden, ik denk wel na een jaar. Ook de was bijhouden lukte vandaag voor het eerst zonder die extreme moeheid. Wat was ik blij dat me dat lukte!
Daarnaast heb ik ook van die suffe slaperige, downdagen erbij zitten, maar ik zit op de weegschaal hopelijk naar nóg positievere dingen.
Het piekeren wordt ook minder, en huilen kan ik bijna niet meer. Toch voel ik me hetzelfde wanneer ik soms zou willen huilen, maar het gewoon niet lukt.
Heel raar,soms beetje vervelend zelfs dat je je emotie niet kunt laten zien.
Laatst had ik woorden met mijn man en normaal zou ik eerder huilen of naar hem toe gaan, nu deed het me niet veel en ging gewoon naar bed. Mijn man had zijn koffer al gepakt en dreigde met te vetrekken, ook toen zelfs niet gereageerd en net gedaan of ik sliep. Dit soort reacties ken ik niet van mezelf.
Gelukkig is het weer goed gekomen, toch maak ik me een beetje zorgen over de manier op hoe ik reageer op bepaalde dingen.'
Het zal de tijd leren, en zo lang ik me er bewust van ben,kan ik er ook iets aan doen he.
Och en er spelen nogal wat heftige singen in en om ons gezin, waardoor ik bang ben ieder moment een terugslag te krijgen. Ik hoop dat ik toch eens wat positiever kan gaan kijken in de toekomst.

iedereen die dit leest ook allemaal het allerbeste en spiegel nooit andere reacties met jezelf; iedereen is anders en heeft andere problemen. Ik vins het wel fijn mijn verhaal kwijt te kunnen. Een soort van "dag"boek.

groeten Yingyang

----------


## Agnes574

Ik herken dat 'probleem' met het verminderen van emoties ....

Ik heb dat echter geaccepteerd na een tijd, het maakt me nu ergens ook sterker en 'harder' ... en dat kan in mijn geval niet echt kwaad  :Wink: .

@YingYang,
Hoop dat het beter en beter met je gaat gaan!
Sterkte!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo YingYang,

Fijn dat de bijwerkingen een stuk minder geworden zijn, maar wel vervelend dat er nog wel bijwerkingen zijn. Ik hoop voor je dat dat ook snel wegtrekt!
Fijn dat je eindelijk weer een taart gebakken hebt, dat ruikt zo lekker heerlijk vind ik altijd, hopelijk smaakte hij ook heerlijk! En super dat je een was hebt gedaan zonder extreem vermoeid te raken! Klinkt als een stap in de goede richting, maar probeer niks te forceren want dan kun je de dag erna een dipje/terugslag krijgen.
Fijn dat je niet meer zoveel piekert, maar wel vervelend dat je soms wil huilen en dat niet kan en dat je je emoties niet kan laten zien zoals jij ze voelt, want emoties eruit laten lucht wel op!
Zolang je je ervan bewust bent kan je altijd proberen dingen te veranderen of te voorkomen, maar ik hoop voor je dat met de tijd je emoties wel weer 'normaler' gaan worden en dat je geen terugslag krijgt door de perikelen in en om je gezin!
Je hebt helemaal gelijk dat iedereen anders is en andere problemen heeft, maar daarom is het wel fijn herkenning te zien en erkenning, steun en begrip van anderen te krijgen  :Wink: 
Fijn dat je je verhaal kwijt kan en wil delen!
Heel veel sterkte en succes en ik hoop voor je dat het beter gaat en je positief blijft en kan blijven!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## yingyang

hallo allemaal
ondertussen een tijdje bezig met de Lexapro en bevalt best goed. In ieder geval weinig last van bijwerkingen, soms een beetje duizelig met snel opstaan. Ik ben afgelopen maandag nog bij mijn psychiater geweest en de medicatie is blijven staan, omdat hij duidelijk verbetering ziet en hoort aan mij. Wel de slaapmedicatie seroquel nog steeds, heb geprobeerd te stoppen maar lukt dan gewoon niet te slapen.
Alleen blijft het raar dat mijn gevoel niet altijd toonbaar is voor mijn gevoel; duidelijk door de medicatie.
Soms lastig.
Het is niet dat ik niet kan huilen, dat kan ik wel maar niet meer zo vaak en heftig zeg maar.
Mijn energie scheelt van dag tot dag, maar is vaker aanwezig dan een tijd geleden, dus de medicatie doet zijn werk.
Vorige week ben ik weer gestart met fysiofitness. Dit had ik gestopt door de vervelende bijwerkingen ven Effexor, mijn vorige AD. Ben blij dat ik weer ben begonnen, vooral dat ik anderen bezig zie sijn voelt het wat nuttiger zeg maar. Dat gevoel bij mij moet weer spontaan komen. Verder ben ik begonnen een weekrooster te maken va mijn activiteiten ingedeeld per dag. Daarin doelstellingen en hoop die te verwezenlijken. Dat is het moeilijkste wat er is!!! Heb dus al vaak moeten doorstrepen dat mijn plannen gewijzigd zijn dat het gewoon niet op te brengen was.
Het is een heel gevecht,maarik zal het winnen!! Het moet gewoon!! dat zeg ik nu wel, nu is het avond en ben dan altijd een stuk positiever dan overdag.

Dank Luus voor je steun en lieve woorden, doet een mens goed, jij ook het allerbeste..en dat geldt voor iedereen op deze site. We weten allemaal hoe het is om depressief te zijn, goed dat we elkaar een hart onder de riem kunnen steken.We zien wel wat komt, komt he iedere dag hoop ik op een stukje beter.......

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo yingyang,

Hoe gaat het inmiddels?
Ben je nog steeds af en toe duizelig bij het opstaan?
Fijn dat je energie vaker aanwezig is en hopelijk bleef/blijft dat zo!
Hoe gaat het met fysiofitness? 
Heel goed dat je een weekrooster maakt voor de activiteiten die je moet, wil en denkt of hoopt te gaan doen! Je kan je niet altijd aan je planning houden omdat er altijd iets tussendoor kan komen en omdat je de ene dag meer energie hebt dan de andere, wees daarom niet te streng voor jezelf als het niet helemaal lukt! 
Hopelijk hou je het positieve vast en lukt het je steeds beter om alle doelstellingen te verwezelijken!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## vlemmj

hallo Luus,
Eindelijk weer eens berichtje van mij.
Dank voor je lieve woordjes!!
Het gaat eigenlijk best redelijk met me, ben nog steeds met fysiofitness bezig 2x per week. ben inmiddels 10 kilo afgevallen waar ik heeel blij mee ben. Was nl veel aangekomen de laatste jaren, mede door de medicatie.
Aan het werk ben ik nog niet; er zijn nl nieuwe ontwikkelingen; ben flink in mezelf aan het graven en lijk nu midden in midlife-crisis te zitten.Dat maakt allerlei gevoelens los en weet niet goed meer wat ik wil met mijn leven. Vanuit dit oogpunt hebben ze me geadviseerd me te laten opnemen om intensievere therapie te krijgen. Ik krijg nl maar eens in de 2/3 weken gesprek met psychotherapeut.Ik weet niet goed wat ik daar mee aan moet, of ik dat wel wil. Heb een gezin, zieke man, 3 kids wel grote kids,maar toch.
Ze willen juist dat ik wat afstand van mijn gezin neem om dan beter naar mezelf en gezin te kunnen kijken.
Met de medicatie gaat het prima. Nog steeds de Lexapro en Seroquel. De laatste neem ik zo nodig.
Merk dat er veel loskomt , wat positief moet zijn maar is erg verwarrend. Dus al met al gaat het redelijk al is het een lange weg beter te worden.

lieve groetjes Yinyang

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo yingyang,

Fijn dat je 10 kg bent kwijtgeraakt door de fysiofitness en dat het met de medicatie goed gaat!
Wel vervelend dat je niet goed weet wat je wil in/met je leven  :Frown: 
Ik begrijp best dat je niet opgenomen wil worden ivm zieke man en kids (hoe oud ze ook zijn  :Wink: ) en dat het zeker in het begin verwarrend is en kan zijn wat er allemaal los komt, moet ook allemaal weer verwerkt worden voor het positief kan zijn. 
Kan je niet vaker met een therapeut praten of een paar keer per week een dagbehandeling volgen? Dan heb je en wat meer begeleiding en ben je alsnog thuis...?!
Ik hoop voor je dat het allemaal goed komt!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

